# خرائط كنتوريه من google earthواليcivil 3d



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (20 مايو 2011)

الزملاء الاعزاء اقدم لكم درس يشرح استخدام برنامج google earth لرفع خريطه كنتوريه الي برنامج civil 3d ارجو ان تعم الفائده وان نتشارك اي معلومات تخص موضوع الدقه والتطبيقات العمليه .
شكرا.

الرابط http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VMYMXGR8
الرابط(2) http://www.duckload.com/download/5864405/Google_to_C3D11.FLV


----------



## حسام يونس (20 مايو 2011)

الموقع محجوب ياريت يتم الرفع علي موقع اخر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## ahmed wahed (20 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed wahed (20 مايو 2011)

معلش الملف مش بينزل معايا لو تكرمت ترفعة على مديا فاير


----------



## لهون لهونى (20 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (20 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​*


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (20 مايو 2011)

الملف مرفوع علي موقع ميدفاير علي الرابط :
http://www.mediafire.com/?cdkdu05ofibz76v


----------



## mostafammy (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## منذر الزيدي (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elfaki (28 مايو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## talan77 (28 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عزت محروس (28 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​ 
ممكن رفعة على موقع آخر
​


----------



## ahmedmhelmy (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (30 مايو 2011)

جزيت خير الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## كبل (30 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​

سبحان الله وبحمده... سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## كبل (30 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده... سبحان الله العظيم مشككككور بارك الله فيك


----------



## adel104 (30 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا باشمهندس و تسلم الأيادي ، و إن شاء الله تواصل المشاركات


----------



## البراء احمد عمر (2 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخى الطاهر تم تنزيل الملف وممتاز بوركت اخى


----------



## ROUDS (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (3 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Al Mohager (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elfaki (11 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (12 فبراير 2013)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## كروم (12 فبراير 2013)

مشكور و ما قصرت جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تافكه (24 فبراير 2013)

سلام عليكم لماذا لايوجد فى 2013 سيفل 3دى الربط مع كوكل ايرث وان كان يوجد فاين هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

